# Tybee Crabbing



## BowArrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Headed to Tybee Beach the first of next week and would like to catch a few crabs. Our three girls grew up camping at Tybee and we lived off of crabs in the 60's, 70's and 80's. They were easy to catch on the North end behind the rocks. Has anybody done any crabbing on the Island this summer and have you caught any? A five gallon bucket full of crabs and some shrimp sure would be nice. I am taking my date who has never crabbed and I doubt will get in the water. I want to show her how it is done. By the way, I am 75 and she is 74.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't crab but some friends that come to tybee with me some do.
take the 2nd left after the median goes away when you first get onto tybee. (1st left will be exactly when the median ends, but take the next left.)
100 yards and go straight into the small parkin spot next to tennis courts.
follow path to beach.
look left and see where the beach meets the grass.
there's a feeder creek there and many a many a blue crabs!!!!
and we've caught a stone crab there.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 7, 2013)

You also can try the walking trail heading to the beach. When you cross over Bull river bridge heading to tybee as soon as you come out of the curve on your left is a parking area. This walking trail runs along back river. Hand lines and chicken necks. All along the trail you can access the river edge. Low tide works well. throw the lines in about a foot deep. you sometimes can scoop the crabs up along the waters edge.Good luck have fun. Ga law requires salt water licence to catch crabs


----------



## David Parker (Aug 7, 2013)

My guess is the mature crabs are still hanging in deep water to mate.  I tried to take some last month on HHI but only got little bugger after little bugger.  Colder temps should produce the mamas and daddies.  Let us know how it plays out though.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 7, 2013)

Also there is a public dock at lazeretta boat ramp. It gets alot of pressure on the weekends. On the beach go to the south end on the river access not the beach access. Same thing hand lines and chicken necks. low tide works better. dont waste your time if alot of people are swimming. Try around the dock piles


----------



## Bream Pole (Aug 7, 2013)

*There is no such thing in Georgia as a separate Saltwater Fishing License. * The license you buy to fish fresh water serves saltwater as well.  You do need a fishing license to crab.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 7, 2013)

paddler said:


> *There is no such thing in Georgia as a separate Saltwater Fishing License. * The license you buy to fish fresh water serves saltwater as well.  You do need a fishing license to crab.



You also need a free SIP license when fishing in saltwater.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 7, 2013)

The SIP licence is what I was referring to. This free permit is required with a state fishing licence. This went into effect Jan. 2013. SIP stands for Saltwater Information Permit.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 8, 2013)

Ya really expect DNR to fuss with a 75 and 74 year old?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 8, 2013)

Steve762us said:


> Ya really expect DNR to fuss with a 75 and 74 year old?



Not trying to sound like a Jr. Gamewarden here, but no matter the age, if you require a license, you require a license. 

To answer your question, no. But, its better to be save and legal than sorry and loosing money.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Aug 8, 2013)

Steve762us said:


> Ya really expect DNR to fuss with a 75 and 74 year old?



Absolutely. Age doesn't give you a free pass.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 8, 2013)

It does give you a free license though. I believe that greenjeans would just print them out what they need and give them some pointers.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 9, 2013)

Its a free permit. The wardens dont fuss they do there job.


----------

